#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Jakarta for Six days - that would be six days too many

## panama hat

Yet another business trip - this time to Jakarta . . . 

Arrival was smoggy/foggy/dull/wet and quite unpleasant - the airport seemed like it was built in the 60s and never updated but the immigration people were quite friendly.

Visa was USD$25 and in we went (three colleagues)

Airport to hotel - two hours in this:


 . . . and that's pretty much the way it stayed for the week.

View from my room (got the penthouse suite this time) was simply bleak as well:



Sorry, Willy, but the place isn't for me - aside from the clear decrease in Malay ladies' conservatism . . . quite a few lookers, I must say.

One word for Jakarta:

Traffic . . . never-ending traffic . . . one trip of four ams took us an hour and a half . . . and it wasn't even raining

----------


## kingwilly

> quite a few lookers, I must say.


True.

But you probably didnt get out to see or do anything, I'm guessing. 

Besides, you sorta get used to the traffic, but like Brits get used to the rain.

----------


## Bettyboo

Sounds horrible...

----------


## kingwilly

> quite a few lookers, I must say.


Yet you give us pictures of traffic ?

----------


## Ronin

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> quite a few lookers, I must say.
> 
> 
> like Brits get used to the rain.


We don't get used to it, we just live with it.  :Smile:

----------


## Ronin

> Besides, you sorta get used to the traffic.


Well, I suppose you would, how about the canals Willy, I believe their a sort for sore eyes?

----------


## Neverna

It sounds like it's time for them to build a subway there.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> quite a few lookers, I must say.
> 
> 
> Yet you give us pictures of traffic ?


Sure the next visitor will post up a photo thread revealing the wonders of Jakarta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Smeg

> you sorta get used to the traffic, but like Brits get used to the rain.


Jakarta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Annual rainfall mm - 1855
Rainy days per year - 130

London - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Annual rainfall mm - 592
Rainy days per year - 110

 :Confused:

----------


## Bogon

^ So it rains harder, but only for 20 days longer (less than 3 weeks per year) than London.

Freak.

----------


## Bogon

Bournemouth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Annual rainfall mm - 835
Rainy days per year - 120

Just over a week less than Jakarta! Must be really worth it ageopile man

----------


## panama hat

> But you probably didnt get out to see or do anything, I'm guessing.


Zip, zero, zilch.  We actually had the Monday off before our flight back at 6 but were called to a site visit . . . 




> Sounds horrible...


Is . . . 




> Yet you give us pictures of traffic ?


I'm hardly going to go around taking pictures of women in short skirts . . . Indon jails aren't pleasant I've heard




> It sounds like it's time for them to build a subway there.


 :Smile:   You've been, haven't you.  Work has started and is supposed to be finished by 2019 . . . so far they've piled up a few brick on a road to cause more congestion

----------


## thaimeme

Didn't stop in and visit with Wills? :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Willy would not of showed anyway. 

Would of had it pegged as a TD meet up.    :Smile: 

Sorry Willy,  Just could not resist that one EH.    :smiley laughing:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Any brasses in Jakarta?

Peng Mais?

----------


## david44

To be JockCarter must be hell enough.
Let Cocker docker Go

He may have also been exposed to to 
Simian
Messaging
Enormous 
Germs

Don't be an Okkerblocker
or a miserabled Fokker
The PH level is just right
For those with insight
Release him from the locker

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> It sounds like it's time for them to build a subway there.
> 
> 
>   You've been, haven't you.  Work has started and is supposed to be finished by 2019 . . . so far they've piled up a few brick on a road to cause more congestion


No, I haven't. I might go in 2019. Cheers.

----------


## panama hat

> Didn't stop in and visit with Wills?


We'd chatted but he was away outside of Jakarta - it was definitely on the horizon but didn't work out - added to whichI was a bit slow in getting an Indon sim card.

Next time will be mid July to re-visit some clients - we'll definitely meet up then




> No, I haven't. I might go in 2019. Cheers.


My advice:  Stay way from Jakarta - the rest of the country is quite beautiful (as are the ladies as I may have mentioned) and I'll certainly take a day or two in bandung or bogor next trip

----------


## kingwilly

> Next time will be mid July to re-visit some clients - we'll definitely meet up then


I'm in Melbourne then. Return 15th July. (it's also Ramadan then, so be prepared for that.)





> and I'll certainly take a day or two in bandung or bogor next trip


Traffic can get nasty getting you to Bandung. (usually 4 hours from Jkt.) - Bogor is only an hour so pretty easy. 

do you play golf ?

And some more pictures from Indonesia.

25 Photos That Will Make You Want To Visit Indonesia « Airows

----------


## Cujo

How does ramadan manifest from the point of view of the uninvolved foreigner?

----------


## kingwilly

many shops closed. 
traffic lighter in the early evening. 
huge diner banquets every night.
bars and night clubs close earlier. (and you have to drink beer in a coffee mug)
lower productivity all month.
stinking breath from folk who are fasting.
higher food and staples prices
ramamdan shopping sales.

----------


## panama hat

> I'm in Melbourne then. Return 15th July.


Welcher!




> (it's also Ramadan then, so be prepared for that.)


Ramadan here, too . . . remember, I live in your northern neighbour!




> Traffic can get nasty getting you to Bandung. (usually 4 hours from Jkt.) - Bogor is only an hour so pretty easy.


Thanks




> do you play golf ?


Badly . . . my handicap is playing left-handed




> How does ramadan manifest from the point of view of the uninvolved foreigner?





> many shops closed. 
> traffic lighter in the early evening. 
> huge diner banquets every night.
> bars and night clubs close earlier. (and you have to drink beer in a coffee mug)
> lower productivity all month.
> stinking breath from folk who are fasting.
> higher food and staples prices
> ramamdan shopping sales.


Here mostly Malay shops are only closed at Hari Raya, the first and last week of Ramadan . . . and the traffic is a blessing.

No alcohol purchasing nor imbibing restrictions here

Yup, lower productivity

Stinking breath is . . . urgh!

There government clams down on price hikes - prices are stable

----------


## kingwilly

> do you play golf ?
> Badly . . . my handicap is playing left-handed


The golf is good here, perhaps a game in bogor, several nice courses around.

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> do you play golf ?
> Badly . . . my handicap is playing left-handed
> 
> 
> The golf is good here, perhaps a game in bogor, several nice courses around.



Dragging a gold bag around id tiresome . . . and doesn't look professional when picked up at the airport by clients  :Smile: 

(And golf clubs generally don't have leftie clubs for hire - bastards)

----------


## kingwilly

> (And golf clubs generally don't have leftie clubs for hire - bastards)


More to the point....

Let me ask around.

----------


## panama hat

Thanks . . .

----------

